

Help Restore the NYU Research Labs Destroyed by Hurricane Sandy - irollboozers
https://www.microryza.com/projects/nyu-research-labs-need-your-help-destroyed-by-sandy

======
kirillzubovsky
Good cause and I have no doubt it will get fulfilled. Next time, I would ask
for 10x the money; this amount will give researchers hope, but won't be much
help. I feel like people give a lot of money for philanthropical reasons and
if you asked for a lot more, a lot more people would give. What do you think?

~~~
irollboozers
Thanks for the support!

We didn't want to focus on the goal because we don't really have one. It would
definitely be nice and substantial if we could raise $250,000 or something,
but this was just about being able to help.

If others think we should raise the goal, then we can!

------
irollboozers
I hope this doesn't get marked as spam, I should have added a Show HN tag, but
I hope people like this.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
You can edit your link to include Show HN.

------
Bobby_Ocean
Fuck yes, let's make this happen!

